# I tried to get a fork hit



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

But I was not successful, can someone tell me what Im doing wrong?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have foudn it is all in how you release the pouch and not so much how you hold the frame.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

I guess you don't hit the fork because you hold the slingshot in an angle. Try to not flip the slingshot + canting will lead to forkhit's.

Interesting, though!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

RecurveMaster said:


> I have foudn it is all in how you release the pouch and not so much how you hold the frame.


Good point, I will think on that.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

this could prove to be a good thread.

I tried something similar Darrell. Held vertically, I twisted the fork with one father forward and other variations and ... surprise no fork hits. Even did some uneven pouch holds and releases, no hits.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

strange stuff indeed


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I have had about four in the last six months, all came with 5/8" marbles. I shoot vertical and I am sure it comes from the release. Needless to say, I don't shoot marbles any more.
Philly


----------



## Haseeb2 (Dec 29, 2010)

I hurt my thumb in what I thought was a fork hit, but I have my doubts. I honestly don't think it is possible due to the laws of physics. What happened to me is that the pouch probably flipped around and returned back to me, hitting my thumb.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ray I have heard many things on this and I just wonder if it is just a single contributing factor or there must be many things that come into play for a fork hit to occur. I think I might try to make one band or tube 1 inch shorter to see what happens.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I thought that you'd just have to be horrifically off aim. So hold the slingshot normally but move your anchor point, say a foot to the right and you might get a fork hit.
Why are you trying though?


----------



## bbshooter (Jun 3, 2010)

I have had two outstanding fork hits. The first broke the fork (a pine fork), and the second popped the tip of of my thumb like it was a grape.

Both times I was shooting rocks.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

If you really want some fork hits, just send me your slingshot. I get 'em without hardly trying. LOL!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

do a vid it may help if people can see you shoot.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

never had one, but I mostly shoot through the fork and they seem less common that way than OTT shooting


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

PandaMan said:


> I thought that you'd just have to be horrifically off aim. So hold the slingshot normally but move your anchor point, say a foot to the right and you might get a fork hit.
> Why are you trying though?


It is a phenomenon that needs to be understood or rather I would like to understand the physics of what is going on. I hear of people getting these from expertly crafted slingshots so if one could understand this then a better slingshot might be able to be created.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

dgui said:


> I thought that you'd just have to be horrifically off aim. So hold the slingshot normally but move your anchor point, say a foot to the right and you might get a fork hit.
> Why are you trying though?


It is a phenomenon that needs to be understood or rather I would like to understand the physics of what is going on. I hear of people getting these from expertly crafted slingshots so if one could understand this then a better slingshot might be able to be created.
[/quote]

I don't think it has to be anything wrong with the forks, I think it's more a matter of having the right fork matched with the right bands, matched with the right ammo, matched with the right shooter. I doubt that there is a magic design that will take care of the problem..


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_*D3$*((@ Show off!!!*_


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Try wearing gloves, I did and got 2 fork hits in 2 days! 
FYI...Part of the reason the Yo slingshot design came to be...cold weather!


----------



## PJB21 (Nov 1, 2010)

no, hold the slingshot at an side on angle and dont flip, should get one then, i noticed you flipped at least slightly in all of your shots, its a habbit so hard to avoid (which is good if your accurate with it) but it does mean its very very hard if not impossible to get a fork hit


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Why do you want a fork hit.Most want to avoid them.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Jay, he's trying to understand what makes them happen, I think, so then he can work on avoiding them.

DGUI, I watched your video. You won't get one if you keep pointing your fork tips at your target. You have to hold the slingshot with the tips more vertical. Then after you have the forks vertical, try twisting one fork ahead of the other.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Dgui, you are a modified flip shooter! As good as you flip shoot I would not change a thing. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Wd40 I understand that,but if your not getting fork hits you must be doing everything right.Be happy.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

I never hade a fork hit, (and I have a lot of differeft slingshots) intill I tried to shoot a big honking rock about in inch acrost. That big sucker tried to take my thumb off. Then the other day I was in my shop and decided that it would be a good idea to use a wood screw for ammo. Put a nice dent in my aluiminum frame.

Mike
BMA


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Jay, you are quite correct. He is doing things right and should be happy. Fork hits are to be avoided.

However, I think DGUI wants to experience one, and I believe he will keep trying until he can get one.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Maybe Jaydbot will show up here in a bit...... ask him to do some filming. He says he has shot the forks off every slingshot he has ever had. Apparently according to him... that is a lot!!!! I think he deserves some kind of award.









My eldest son is almost as bad..... I don't let him shoot anything less than a 3" fork gap anymore and I have him here with me to coach. Some just really have problems with this, and others don't..... if you don't BE GLAD!!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok Fellas, Im gleaning for information in hopes of designing a slingshot that is impossible to get a fork hit.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

dgui said:


> Ok Fellas, Im gleaning for information in hopes of designing a slingshot that is impossible to get a fork hit.


I would be inclined to think that the self centering (swiveling) aspect of design as Jorg has shown would be applicable.

I have been musing a design that has the potential to eliminate fork hits. Though the design has it's primary idea for another purpose. The block of wood is on my work table. I don't imagine we will come up with the same idea.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Ok Fellas, Im gleaning for information in hopes of designing a slingshot that is impossible to get a fork hit.


I would be inclined to think that the self centering (swiveling) aspect of design as Jorg has shown would be applicable.

I have been musing a design that has the potential to eliminate fork hits. Though the design has it's primary idea for another purpose. The block of wood is on my work table. I don't imagine we will come up with the same idea.
[/quote]

Yea Ray Im actually thinking mechanical device but I have not scetched it out yet. It should be possible to make a fool proof slingshot, well, at least I think so.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Bunny Buster has a good swivel head slingshot.I let kids shoot it when I go to youth days at the gun clubs.So far no one has hit the forks.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

wd40 said:


> Jay, he's trying to understand what makes them happen, I think, so then he can work on avoiding them.
> 
> DGUI, I watched your video. You won't get one if you keep pointing your fork tips at your target. You have to hold the slingshot with the tips more vertical. Then after you have the forks vertical, try twisting one fork ahead of the other.


Thats a Bingo WD now I understand whats going on with the fork hit problem. I think you finally got through to me. But, Im still gonna try to get a hit.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

bikermikearchery said:


> I never hade a fork hit, (and I have a lot of differeft slingshots) intill I tried to shoot a big honking rock about in inch acrost. That big sucker tried to take my thumb off. Then the other day I was in my shop and decided that it would be a good idea to use a wood screw for ammo. Put a nice dent in my aluiminum frame.
> 
> Mike
> BMA


Rocks seem to be a bit too rigurous and unforgiving.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

dgui,

Mxred has this fork hit caught on tape and posted in slow-motion to youtube.


http://www.youtube.com/user/mxred91#p/u/26/XQ5qZse0Xa4


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

wd40 said:


> dgui,
> 
> Mxred has this fork hit caught on tape and posted in slow-motion to youtube.
> 
> ...


Hey WD that is one sweet shot caught on tape but It looks like mixr was lined up and doing everything right. So what went wrong to get the fork hit? It would be a disaster if the thumb or finger was in the line of impact.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Was the hit on the outer (left) fork?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> Was the hit on the outer (left) fork?


Thats what it looked like to me.


----------

